# JComboBox Size



## FOXFOX (16. Mai 2007)

hallo,

kleines problemchem, und zwar habe ich ein jcombobox die viel zu breit angezeigt wird als ich sie brauche.

gibt es ein weg diese ohne irgendwie zahlen in setsize() zu setzen anzupassen.

habe


```
cb.setSize(cb.getPreferredSize() );
```

versucht, verändert hat sich allerdings nichts.


----------



## Wildcard (16. Mai 2007)

Informationen zu dem von dir verwendeten LayoutManager wären hilfreich.


----------



## André Uhres (17. Mai 2007)

Versuch's mal so:

```
combobox.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(200, 30));
```
Oder so:

```
combobox.setMaximumSize(new Dimension(200, 30));
```


----------

